# Who wants to play "Name that Puppy"?



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Pup will be here in 2 weeks. \\/

Here are the names I like - what do you think? 

1. Django
2. Djuke (d is silent - kind of a cheat on the whole "D" thing)
3. Dash
4. Dave (my favorite)

Open to new ideas! Obviously D is the only requirement.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Met a police dog called dave, was cool.
How about:
Dostoyevsky


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I like single syllable names myself. Easier to get out when you need to. Some give their dog long fancy names for their registered title and then take a part for the call name. I would rather do the opposite. And I would rather have a name that if I said his whole name - folks can but say it and spell it. But that's just me. 

Of the list I like "Dash" followed by "Dave" simply because "Dash" is faster out of the mouth and more clear to my ear than "Dave" comes out as. 

Another I thought possible was "Dos" (pronounced like the Spanish for 'two")


----------



## Nate Barrett (Dec 5, 2013)

I like Dave. I always think dogs with people names are kinda funny, and Dave is a good one.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

If it has to be a D then I vote for Danny Boy !


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

I love "Dos".

Django is out - I momentarily forgot about a couple of others with dogs by that name and don't want to use it too.

Dave is quickly becoming the favorite around here.


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Alice Bezemer said:


> If it has to be a D then I vote for Danny Boy !


I love Danny! I have tossed it around as well.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

You're a Marine. (Semper Fi). How about Dan Daly, Dan for short.


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Hunter Allred said:


> You're a Marine. (Semper Fi). How about Dan Daly, Dan for short.


..great idea!

S/F.


----------



## Kel Ward (Jun 4, 2013)

How about Diesel


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dexter, Declan, Dodger, Dusty, Dylan

I like 2 syllable names - easier to call (in my mind"

How are you going to call Dave ? Daaave?


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Dexter, Declan, Dodger, Dusty, Dylan
> 
> I like 2 syllable names - easier to call (in my mind"
> 
> How are you going to call Dave ? Daaave?


Probably like this:

"Dave! Dave! DAAAAAAAAAAAVE! DAVID! DAAAAAAAAAVE! GODDAMNIT. DAAAAAAAAVID!"

At least that is how I envision it. :lol:


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Dantalion (or Dantalian) - a powerful Great Duke of Hell, with thirty-six legions of demons under his command; he is the 71st of 72 spirits of Solomon. He teaches all arts and sciences, and also declares the secret counsel of anyone, given that he knows the thoughts of all people and can change them at his will. He can also cause love and show the similitude of any person, show the same by means of a vision, and let them be in any part of the world they will.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

How about "Danté"?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You are all thinking to hard. Name him Dog!:wink:


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL Bob... or good old "Deefa" - D for dog... 

i'd go with Dos if you like it, or perhaps Dox, or keeping with the military theme, an Aussie soldier is a Digger... 

personally i have never been a fan of dogs with 'human' names, it can often result in really awkward situations... we had a Charlie when i was a kid, named him after the All Dogs go to Heaven character, and shit got really akward on several occasions... and one of my current dogs came to me as Sam, and the bloke i started training with's missus was Sam(antha), and then she dumped him... *really* awkward stuff heh... even if there is not currently a Dave in your life you may run into one down the track, just something to think about... but hey, your dog, call him what you like!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

One of my dogs is named Ben (1st handler called him Diego, 2nd handler called him Coda, which he never answered to for me but he picked Ben so that's what he is) and the guy who does my NAPWDA certs is also named Ben. To funny when I call "Ben" and both raise their heads....lol


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

I like Digger. I am one of those people that fear the karma a name brings though, and the last thing I want is a digging dog.

But I do really like Digger....hmmm

Deeohgee for "Dog" or "Dioji". 

Sarah - human names are my preference. My dobe is "otto". If I didn't have to use a D this puppy would be Eivan.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Logan Payton said:


> Sarah - human names are my preference. My dobe is "otto". If I didn't have to use a D this puppy would be Eivan.


I don't know what human is anymore. When you have people calling their kids Puma, Apple, Thyme, or River... plus the Poppy Honey's and the Daisy Boo's.


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> I don't know what human is anymore. When you have people calling their kids Puma, Apple, Thyme, or River... plus the Poppy Honey's and the Daisy Boo's.


heh true dat sister.


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

registered name to be "Doublespeak" with a call name of Dos. <--Like that a lot. 

and a new one I really like:

DukeNukem with a call name "Nuke". I loved that game and I love that name. :wink:


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Logan Payton said:


> registered name to be "Doublespeak" with a call name of Dos. <--Like that a lot.
> 
> and a new one I really like:
> 
> DukeNukem with a call name "Nuke". I loved that game and I love that name. :wink:


i like both these ideas!

and if you don't think about "digger" in the digging sense and think about it in the soldier sense then there's a totally different karma associated with it... *shrug*

and at the end of the day your dogs' call name really doesn't have to have anything to do with the name on his papers... my guys on their papers are Urosh, Yann, Zoran, and Alexander... i tell you now none of them answer to those names or anything even close LOL

see what sort of name suits pup when s/he arrives, i pretty much threw out my list the last time i got a pup!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jay Quinn said:


> LOL Bob... or good old "Deefa" - D for dog...
> 
> i'd go with Dos if you like it, or perhaps Dox, or keeping with the military theme, an Aussie soldier is a Digger...
> 
> personally i have never been a fan of dogs with 'human' names, it can often result in really awkward situations... we had a Charlie when i was a kid, named him after the All Dogs go to Heaven character, and shit got really akward on several occasions... and one of my current dogs came to me as Sam, and the bloke i started training with's missus was Sam(antha), and then she dumped him... *really* awkward stuff heh... even if there is not currently a Dave in your life you may run into one down the track, just something to think about... but hey, your dog, call him what you like!



I named my Kerry bitch Missy after my BIL's wife.......and she knew it. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> I named my Kerry bitch Missy after my BIL's wife.......and she knew it. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


hhahahahah bad!


----------

